# Daytona Beach Shores, studio, March 12-19.



## WackyLucy (Feb 2, 2022)

Dolphin Beach Club. Oceanfront property, oceanfront unit. Studio, end unit, sleeps 4. $750 or best reasonable offer.


----------



## WackyLucy (Feb 7, 2022)

WackyLucy said:


> Dolphin Beach Club. Oceanfront property, oceanfront unit. Studio, end unit, sleeps 4. $750 or best reasonable offer.



Reducing to *$700* or best *reasonable* offer.


----------



## WackyLucy (Feb 8, 2022)

WackyLucy said:


> Reducing to *$700* or best *reasonable* offer.



*$650* or best reasonable offer.


----------



## WackyLucy (Feb 11, 2022)

WackyLucy said:


> *$650* or best reasonable offer.



*$500* firm. Last call. No further reductions.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 11, 2022)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I think you're saying to text:   {redact}
> 
> Do you know how to contact the poster directly?  Just click on their user name and click "Start a Conversation"
> 
> ...


I think they were wanting to avoid their cell number just being typed out like that and getting scrapped by bots.


----------



## WackyLucy (Feb 12, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I think they were wanting to avoid their cell number just being typed out like that and getting scrapped by bots.



Undoubtedly the case, and maybe a good reason for posts #7, 8, 9 above to be promptly modified by their creators to eliminate the now clearly revealed phone number.
I'm sure the intentions were good, but no one needs or wants their phone number to be easily  "robo scraped" for future misuse and / or annoyance by others of ill intent.


----------



## WackyLucy (Feb 13, 2022)

Forgot to mention that minimum age is *25* for this rental and that a rental agreement and proof of age *would* be required at check-in, if in question.
Weeks 10 and 11 are common college "Spring Break" weeks and I am not going to risk having "partying" college kids trash this recently renovated unit.
I also don't wish to subject fellow owners to the behavior of that demographic. You may see this as being "discriminatory";  I see it as being cautious and considerate.


----------



## andyrobman1 (Feb 14, 2022)

WackyLucy said:


> Forgot to mention that minimum age is *25* for this rental and that a rental agreement and proof of age *would* be required at check-in, if in question.
> Weeks 10 and 11 are common college "Spring Break" weeks and I am not going to risk having "partying" college kids trash this recently renovated unit.
> I also don't wish to subject fellow owners to the behavior of that demographic. You may see this as being "discriminatory";  I see it as being cautious and considerate.


----------



## WackyLucy (Feb 15, 2022)

Received several inquiries over the past few days. Check is reportedly "in the mail" from the first inquirer. It will be several days before actually confirmed, but just wanted to be upfront and post that this week is likely now spoken for.  Will edit / remove posting once payment is actually in hand. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## WackyLucy (Feb 16, 2022)

Week is now rented. Thanks.


----------

